# AMH and FSH levels...are these any good?



## Freya69 (Nov 30, 2013)

Just had bloods back and my AMH is 10.03, FSH is 6.4 and LH 6.2...been web surfing and I seem to get the gist these are ok but can anyone tell me for definite or any comparisons? I'm 44


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

sounds fine to me, my FSH was around 11 and my AMH less than 4.5...


----------



## Freya69 (Nov 30, 2013)

Gosh - thanks for speedy reply! So there may be a chance then ... if only they could tell the chance of quality and not just quantity


----------



## barbster (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes, those numbers are good, particularly your AMH based on age.


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

I've just turned 44 and my Fsh last year was 8. Haven't tested Amh so don't know what mine is x


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I also think these are good well done, I'm 30 and my FSH is 23 and my AMH 2, which are terrible. I would kill for your results  

Lilly x


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi,  am 44, too. My results  are similar to yours, with  fsh & lh  slightly lower, amh higher. And I've been told that they are  fine especially for my age. 
Unfortunately my amh hasn't lived up to expectations so far- I've been a poor responder. as u said its quality, not quantity that counts.


----------



## Sazzmataz (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi I'm 44 too & your results sound great espesh your FSH.  My recent FSH was nearly 11 LH 6 & AMH last tested a year ago at 15.9. 
On my 1st cycle I responded well, oestrogen was high though & affected me afterwards as I have endo.

Good luck  

Sazz
X


----------

